# Is this a Rhom?



## sdcream (Sep 30, 2004)

Is this a Rhom?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

surely looks like it with the red eye, but could be wrong.
Because of the red-orange gills I am not sure.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Please read the "pinned" topic in How to take a photo. Unless you follow the instructions, the best you will ever get is a "maybe".


----------



## sdcream (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is a Better Pic. I hope somone is able to ID


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like S. rhombeus to me (coloration of the tail fin, deep red eyes), but my ID-skills are poor at best...

Gorgeous fish though, no matter what it is!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photo remains poor quality. We need a full flank view without turns or angles.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Wow never seen any rhom with green on it, unless its the reflection.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

looks like spilo cf to me


----------



## konrad05 (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't think rhoms has that much red coloration on their anterior bellies.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks like a young vinny rohm to me little better pic quality would help


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

its a Spilo! 4sho.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> Looks like S. rhombeus to me (coloration of the tail fin, deep red eyes), but my ID-skills are poor at best...


very nice looking rhom..who did you get it from??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

S. Sanchezi IMHO.


----------

